# where is the dubai fish market



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

where you can buy fish straight off the boat. I have searched google high and low with no l uck. if someone can give me directions it would be great. comming from jebel ali / green community


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Fish market is in Deira, go through Al Shindagha Tunnel and it's right there, opposite the gold souks. You'll smell it before you see it


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> where you can buy fish straight off the boat. I have searched google high and low with no l uck. if someone can give me directions it would be great. comming from jebel ali / green community


hi big Dave

i hope this will help.


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

bigdave said:


> where you can buy fish straight off the boat. I have searched google high and low with no l uck. if someone can give me directions it would be great. comming from jebel ali / green community


Dave, if I were you i would follow your first idea and go directly to the nearest boat


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> hi big Dave
> 
> i hope this will help.


Hey thats cool mr a clicked on those thumb nails and hey presto


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. now I know where it is located. Plans changed though, woke up this morning and my daughter is sick. blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. have a good weekend guys.


----------

